# Goose Hunting Bean Cut Bean Fields?



## marriom (Dec 7, 2011)

I see they are taking the beans of pretty early down by me. Has anyone every set up in a bean field with success? I personally have never see geese in a cut bean field, but they tilled under the wheat field that they were landing in by me. Sleep in or give it a try? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I've shot geese in harvested soybean fields on many occasions. There is usually plenty of stubble piles left in the field...take a rake...but don't rake from where you plan to set up. 

Good luck!


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

yes i have shot geese in bean fields


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Outside of the MWW I have never shot (or seen) a goose in a picked bean field. We had permission on a couple bean fields last year, and even though there was waste grain all over the place, the geese and ducks never went into those fields. 

I would try to find a chopped corn field and hunt there.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

BFG said:


> I've shot geese in harvested soybean fields on many occasions. There is usually plenty of stubble piles left in the field...take a rake...but don't rake from where you plan to set up.
> 
> Good luck!


 
Yup, that works. But the colder it gets and the later into the season, they seem to want cut or picked corn better.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

We shoot the majority of our birds in beans, until corn comes off. Even chisel plowed beans get a good look over here. Hell, I was excited to see soys and whites coming off two days ago, our wheat stubble is done. Game on now.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

marriom said:


> I see they are taking the beans of pretty early down by me. Has anyone every set up in a bean field with success? I personally have never see geese in a cut bean field, but they tilled under the wheat field that they were landing in by me. Sleep in or give it a try? Any suggestions? Thanks.


I had a lot of success in bean fields so if I were you I would give it a try. The geese like corn a lot better but you can have success in beans. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Don't forget cover. Most of our bean fields are picked clean. Getting a good hide is sometimes impossible, causing birds to flare early. 

Similar situation for tomorrow. Best cover we could find is clustered around a large oak with brush. We'll be putting our power hunters tight and close to tree. 


Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marriom (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! Looks like I am hunting in the morning!


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

We have had a lot of success in cut beans but you have to have birds in the area. They nice thing about beans is the birds can see the full body dekes from a long way. Like mentioned above, do not rake around your spread or blinds!


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Put your blinds close together so the doors touch when opened. Rake a TON of stubble from another part of the field and fill in between the blinds, on the sides, front and back. Make it look like one big pile of stubble. Get the stubble straps on the doors real good and give it a try.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had good success in cut bean fields. Its just hard to have a good hide for your layout though. Huntermax4 hit it spot on.... Try to make your blind look like a stubble pile and have decoys all around your blind looking like they are feeding on it. It has worked for me for 3 years running now.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Fill a decoy bag with nice bushy grass from a field edge or ditch close by. Easy to stuff into the blinds and the geese pay no attention to it. Especially works when the freshly seeded wheat starts popping up and you shouldn't be raking.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Beans can be a slam dunk or a bust. Depends on what's cut around the area and the time of year. The problem with beans is getting a good hide. We run all power hunters(take the top lid bars out). Depending on how many guys we have in the field(usually 4) we spread the blinds a few feet apart and put decoys between us and all around us. I've found that hunting cross wind in beans helps big time versus setting up on the upwind side. When the birds are working into the decoys they are keying in mostly on what is ahead of them. 

Silhouettes are also great to help hide the blinds. The hardest part like sad above is hiding the blinds in a bean field. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Also consider hunting the edge of the bean field. You can almost always hide in a tree line or hedgerow without layout blinds.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Lay in bed and sleep or lay in your blind and sleep while waiting for you buddys to tell you there's birds coming in....Hmmm? Oh uh i mean lay in a field and hunt geese, with your buddies..LOL..seems like an easy choice to me.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

We take frames out of blinds when hunting beans. Lower profile 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Lay right in the field with camo on, use your blind bag as a pillow and put shells on your legs and chest. Done deal.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

I took this tonight. Standing beans, still short though, way behind where they should be. I have hunted geese in beans lots of times and always had luck. late afternoon seems to be the best though, as you can see by the pic, we were late today. I could have just gotten out of the Jeep and shot my limit, but there is no fun in that. I have found though, in the beans...they DO NOT want to leave. They barely even get out of the way when you drive through them.


----------

